# Battle Los Angeles - What did you think?



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I thought that Battle Los Angeles was an excellent movie and the first one in a long time that I felt lived up to the promises that were made in the trailer. Awesome movie!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't seen it yet. But if you feel that way about it, I'll have to check it out. :T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, I've been reading a lot of reviews by critics that basically say it's garbage. I've also read a ton of movie fans comments that say it's awesome. I personally thought it was great as did everyone in my party. I just thought I would get some input from others here on HTS. It seems like film critics are getting more and more out of touch with movie goers. Several of the same critics that hated The Expendables, hated Battle Los Angeles...


----------



## Cory Phoenix (Nov 7, 2010)

I haven't read a word about Battle: Los Angeles, but was hoping to see the movie based on the trailer. Just hit up rottentomatoes.com when I saw this thread, and it's really odd how 32% of critics like the movie, but almost the exact opposite: 67% of average joes enjoyed it. Anyways, I'm either seeing this or Rango tonight. If this, then I'll let you know what I thought! :T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that on Rotten Tomatoes. I even read Roger Ebert's review and his statements were:
_"Young men: If you attend this with friends who admire it, tactfully inform them they are idiots. Young women: If your date likes this movie, tell him you've been thinking it over, and you think you should consider spending some time apart."_

I liken this to the "You call that music?!" syndrome that every generation has to hear from the generation before them. I actually saw one review where the reviewer stated that he wanted better characters that he could care about like John Matrix (Schwarzenegger) in Commando. To which I thought "Really? John Matrix in Commando is your reference?"


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Based on the trailer, this didn't sound like anyting that I'd be intrested in, but since you recommend it, I've stuck it on my netflix queue.
I'm part of Eberts generation, so I'll give you an opinnion after I've seen it.lddude:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds good Koyaan, hopefully it won't be too much of let down. It actually had more in common with Black Hawk Down than it did with a Independence Day or War of the Worlds. The story centers around a group of marines trying to get a couple of civilians out of a hot zone before the bombers make a pass and drop some serious ordnance to wipe out the aliens. Really good action movie.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I've been waiting for this to come out on blu-ray..The previews look good but it does state "course language"..Is there much of that in the movie?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

There is quite a bit, but being that it is PG-13 it isn't as bad as it could be. In other words they don't use real hardcore curse words but there is a lot of general swearing.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's good to hear..I guess if it's rated at PG-13 it can't be too bad!


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Speak no evil see no evil.........I figure if its a good action packed movie/thriller there is going to be some colorful language. And if its very good movie they usually use other words and do maybe a one off word.

I was going to go see this movie tonight but I love watching my movies at home. Especially on my new sub. So the only reason for me to go to the Cinema is to see the huge screen. But some day I will be able to remedy that.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

This just released on cinema over here and Ive been thinking of going to see it. Looks like I should.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

chrapladm said:


> Speak no evil see no evil.........I figure if its a good action packed movie/thriller there is going to be some colorful language. And if its very good movie they usually use other words and do maybe a one off word.
> 
> I was going to go see this movie tonight but I love watching my movies at home. Especially on my new sub. So the only reason for me to go to the Cinema is to see the huge screen. But some day I will be able to remedy that.


Yeah thanks David..It sounds like it should be OK..It's constant foul language that I can't stand..
BTW..congrats on your Sonotube..sounds like it worked out well..


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks........hopefully I will have the matching one to make the pair finished when the movie hits BR.

Building some Def Tech BP3000TL clones now. I dont think they will be done though before the movie is out on BR


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Its the basic genre (sci-fi-ish-gratuitous-blowing-stuff-up) that always appeals to me, I'll definitely be watching it. What can I say, I am easily entertained. I'm happy that I enjoy 80% of what I rent / buy, versus the critics that seem to only enjoy about 10%.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... same here. I think this will be a good one for me and I am looking forward to it being released on media.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I enjoyed the movie. I wasn't expecting a deep storyline or anything like that. I expected a fun, things get blown up type of film and that's exactly what I got 



Prof. said:


> Yeah thanks David..It sounds like it should be OK..It's constant foul language that I can't stand..
> BTW..congrats on your Sonotube..sounds like it worked out well..


To be fair, the protagonists are a bunch of marines in a bad situation, so there is bound to be a decent amount of cursing. I think the f-bomb gets dropped once (if it even gets used at all, I can't recall for certain), but I don't really remember there being all that much cursing throughout the movie.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah..it seems like it should be OK..It's on my list to buy..


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

This showed up on Netflix instant view. I watched about the first half hour then couldn't take anymore. IMHO this movie is really terrible. The screen play is really bad, the acting is really bad, the direction is really bad, the effects are only pretty bad.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

The Battle for Los Angeles currently on Netflix is not the same Battle Los Angeles being discussed on this thread. The one on Netflix was a SyFy channel original direct to video movie. Look up the trailer on YouTube for Battle Los Angeles and you'll see the difference.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion. The similarity in names is very misleading.
Battle FOR Los Angeles is truly terrible, I couldn't believe you guys would have enjoyed that. I've placed Battle Los Angeles on my queue. Will advise.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I have never heard of the movie Battle for LA but I still am waiting to see Battle LA on BR at home.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I wonder if Battle for Los Angeles is an attempt to get a few sales from people who confuse the two movies. Buyer beware.

Bob


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I watched this movie on Blu-ray last night and I was very disappointed with it! 

Sure..you have to check your brain at the door, but that didn't bother me..
What I found was a very noisy overall soundtrack to the point where it was difficult to hear the dialogue..and just not at the times when they're in the thick of the action..

For the most part the so called background music was just as loud if not louder than the actors voices..What with constant explosions adding to the overall sound, I found myself straining to hear what was being said for the most part..
Also again for the most part, all the conversations are a yelling match, like they're trying to compete with the loud music background..even more than all the action that's going on around them, even in situations when it wouldn't be necessary to yell..they yell!! and this adds to the lack of clarity in the dialogue.. 

But what really spoiled it for me was that most of the filming is done with jerky handheld camera's!!
I find this type of filming intensely annoying (like Cloverfield) and seems to be used a lot in many action movies..

Overall the sound quality wasn't too bad, with some good explosive type sounds, but only a few times did I ever hear any real deep bass..

For me personally, it's more of a renter than a keeper!


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

This movie has the most absurd low bass that I have ever seen on a movie according to speclab.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1341423

Sorry but didn't find anywhere on here that someone posted the speclab info. This movie definitely needs to go in the DMDB


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I had seen that data previously and it surprised me that I didn't find that room shaking bass on the disc..
As I mentioned there were some scenes that tended to have some deep bass, so I decided to play another movie to check if everything was ok with my system!

"Knowing" is recognised as having some very powerful deep bass, so I popped that in..
In the last part of the movie with the space ship landing and taking off, I could feel the bass through the whole room with the floor and my seat and myself vibrating..and that's with a Subdude under the sub!!
So it definitely wasn't the system at fault..Maybe the disc I have is different than what was used to do the graphs..:dontknow:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

One thing that I found, and I believe Dave noticed the same thing, was that that I had to turn up the volume by an additional 3.5db in order to hit reference level on it. I would check the end scene again starting at the point where they drop the grenade down the manhole.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Dale..will do..


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I myself have yet to watch the film. AND after selling one of my subs I only have the single sub which has only two 15's. SO I might not get the impact as I should either when watching but I know its there.

Although I might have to turn the sub up because I cant go to reference level and enjoy the movie. JUST to loud for me. Unless dynamic volume is on then maybe I can go to -5db. But usually watching movies above -25db I turn the dynamic volume off. I feel it mutes the bass for me.


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

Prof. said:


> I watched this movie on Blu-ray last night and I was very disappointed with it!
> 
> Sure..you have to check your brain at the door, but that didn't bother me..
> What I found was a very noisy overall soundtrack to the point where it was difficult to hear the dialogue..and just not at the times when they're in the thick of the action..
> ...


I never had any problems with the dialog from this movie. Although I rarely have any trouble with dialog with my Paradigm CC 390 7 driver center channel speaker. I'm not a big fan of the shaky camera use, but I have seen far worse shaky cam movies than this. I thought the use of surrounds was excellent and the low bass was nice. The film isn't grade A but it's not the worst movie I have seen. It has a spot in my ever growing BD movie collection. Now bring on Sucker Punch. I'm a big dan of Zack Snyder's work and I missed this movie at the theater.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Overall it's a good movie..not a standout.. but quite good by today's sci-fi/action type films..
I think where it falls down a little is on post-production side..
I would be very interested to hear from our resident Post-Production Engineer from Disney Studio's if he's still on the forums, to hear his comments on that side of things..


----------

